# How fast are you?



## heavenlystar (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm curious to see where most of us are at. 
I'm currently sub-20 how about you?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub11


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Dec 4, 2013)

Just got into cubing but I am breaking under a minute after a month. Feel like that is decent progression.


----------



## Ruben (Dec 4, 2013)

i have multiple sub-30 singles but my average is 33 and no matter how much i practice it doesnt want to drop.


----------



## Artic (Dec 4, 2013)

Ruben said:


> i have multiple sub-30 singles but my average is 33 and no matter how much i practice it doesnt want to drop.



I was at 32 for a LONG time. Then I learned a few tricks and did more slow solves, and improved my cross...and now I average 26.xx seconds.


----------



## Derek (Dec 4, 2013)

I am just now starting to get sub14 mean of 100s.


----------



## XTowncuber (Dec 4, 2013)

The title ends in a preposition, and it's kind of driving me crazy 

I'm sub 10


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

I finally decided to work on 3x3 after forever of hovering around 12-13 average. I'm at 11.10 avg100 so far.

Mod pls change title to be more grammatically pleasing ty


----------



## tx789 (Dec 4, 2013)

sub 19. Though I have a 17.909 mean of 100.


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub 12.5 at the moment. I'm dropping around a second per month.


----------



## Iggy (Dec 4, 2013)

Around 12.5 - 13


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Dec 4, 2013)

mid-high 12ish


----------



## Bunyanderman (Dec 4, 2013)

11 High (11.86 avg of 100) Mainly 12.00


----------



## ScottyDoesntCube (Dec 4, 2013)

Getting pretty close to sub-20 finally..


----------



## ender9994 (Dec 4, 2013)

Where is the slow as heck option?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub 14?

Have a 12.47 AO 100 doe.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Dec 4, 2013)

eh ~13 or something
side note: this poll is ridiculously unrealistic. The percentage of speedcubers (or even active forum members) that are sub-15 is definitely lower than 40.


----------



## Username (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub11


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

ender9994 said:


> Where is the slow as heck option?



It's the one at the top


----------



## Ickenicke (Dec 4, 2013)

~ 15


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2013)

Lazy Einstein said:


> Just got into cubing but I am breaking under a minute after a month. Feel like that is decent progression.


It's progressing faster than me; it took me a month to learn how to solve one.

I'm averaging ~16.9. My times are really inconsistent, but my average rarely changes when doing a session.


----------



## NZCuber (Dec 4, 2013)

Only just hit sub 15 on my lame rubik's brand cubes.


----------



## typeman5 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub 18


----------



## Renslay (Dec 4, 2013)

~15 (have an official sub15), see my signature.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub-16


----------



## Raviorez (Dec 4, 2013)

after 2 months cubing -> sub 45 seconds


----------



## AlexCube (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm almost sub 35 after 2 months of cubing.


----------



## JHLuka (Dec 4, 2013)

I started using CFOP like 4 months ago, right now I am like sub 28. 
It may also be time to go to competition because of the fun. =)


----------



## Rich (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm at the border sub-20 mark


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I can't vote correctly. I'm all except Sub-10, and you forgot to allow voting for multiple options.


----------



## RicardoRix (Dec 4, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Unfortunately I can't vote correctly. I'm all except Sub-10, and you forgot to allow voting for multiple options.



You can't be 'other' aswell??

Sub 50 for me after 6+ months. Need to keep up the interested in speed solving but can't actually speed solve corner.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Dec 4, 2013)

i am sub 20, i sometimes get 21 or so though if i do really bad, but i normally get 19 something, my best avg of 5 is 16.55


----------



## EMI (Dec 4, 2013)

How is "being sub XX" defined? Because I do get sub 10 singles every now and then, but also sup 15 sometimes  My average of 100 PB is 11.xx, don't know more exactly.


----------



## already1329 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub-12.


----------



## mati1242 (Dec 4, 2013)

Sub 12 I think.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 4, 2013)

sub-50


----------



## kcl (Dec 4, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Sub 14?
> 
> Have a 12.47 AO 100 doe.



Wat .. Must be really close to sub 13 then.



EMI said:


> How is "being sub XX" defined? Because I do get sub 10 singles every now and then, but also sup 15 sometimes  My average of 100 PB is 11.xx, don't know more exactly.



Well if your global is sub 12 then that's your average


----------



## Nilsibert (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm currently standing on the fence and trying to jump over to sub 20. Almost there.. Haven't practiced much lately though.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 4, 2013)

RicardoRix said:


> You can't be 'other' aswell??



Not sure what you're trying to say. But yes, "other" is unclear. I am *some* "other" as well (for example I'm also sub-100), but *not all* other (for example I'm not sub-5).


----------



## BillyRain (Dec 5, 2013)

slow


----------



## ianliu64 (Dec 5, 2013)

Sub 16.


----------



## guysensei1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm sub 30 and aim to be sub 25.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Dec 5, 2013)

sub 16. STILL not sub 15


----------



## creativecuber15 (Dec 9, 2013)

Trying my best to get sub-20, sub-25 at the present.


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Dec 11, 2013)

My best is 39:95. I feel very stupid.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 11, 2013)

Puzzlesolver said:


> My best is 39:95. I feel very stupid.



You do realise you just wrote 40 minutes.

Sub 12-13 I would say. On a good day.


----------



## Puzzlesolver (Dec 11, 2013)

KongShou said:


> You do realise you just wrote 40 minutes.
> 
> Sub 12-13 I would say. On a good day.



I feel even more stupid right now.


----------



## Dapianokid (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm sub 10.5 at the moment. I'm dropping at a rate of .1 seconds per two days of obsessive, productive progressive cubing.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 11, 2013)

Puzzlesolver said:


> My best is 39:95. I feel very stupid.


Dude nothing stupid about that. Everyone started slow once. Just keep practising and keep enjoying it. Have fun!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Dec 11, 2013)

I was sub 30 when i voted but now im sub 25...


----------



## cubeone (Dec 12, 2013)

Average around 15-16 seconds.


----------



## rebucato314 (Oct 14, 2014)

At the start of summer last year, I don't know how to solve the Rubik's Cube.

At the end of summer last year, I average 35 seconds.

(break)

At the start of summer this year, I average 25 seconds.

Now I average 20-22 seconds.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm sub 20


----------



## Username (Oct 14, 2014)

Currently very low 10


----------



## G2013 (Oct 14, 2014)

In 2007 I learned to solve the cube.
Until 2009 I used the begginers' method, averaging 1:30
Then after 2009, I started learning the Fridrich Method.
I used 2 look OLL & PLL for 1 and a half year, averaging sub-minute, until 2010, the year when I started learning PLL.
I finished learning full PLL after 2 years (in 2012).
In 2012 I was full PLL, and I averaged 30 seconds.
Then I decided to learn OLL, and suprisingly finished in some months.
Before 2013 I became sub-30, then after some practice, sub-20.
From that year to now I practiced and practiced, improving my look-ahead, and now I´m sub-15.

2007: Learned to solve the cube, 1:30.
2007-2009: 1:30.
2009: Started to learn fridrich with 2 look OLL and PLL, sub-1.
2010-2012: Learned full PLL, 30.
2012: Learned full OLL, sub-30
2013: Sub-20
2013-now: Practiced and became sub-15 (last month).


----------



## Lonely Parrot (Oct 14, 2014)

I average around 7 secs


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 14, 2014)

Lonely Parrot said:


> I average around 7 secs



I'm jelly, how are you so fast?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 14, 2014)

sub-5:00


----------



## penguinz7 (Oct 14, 2014)

17-18


----------



## JasonDL13 (Oct 14, 2014)

Sub 3 seconds.

Just kidding. I average 25-30 since I only practice 2x2OH and MBLD.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 14, 2014)

sub 17 CN 
Solving a single side is still faster for me but CN is more entertaining


----------



## NewCuber000 (Oct 14, 2014)

I fluctuate daily from 18 second averages to 21 second averages... I guess I could call myself Sub 20 now, my average of 12 is sub 20 and if I took an Ao100 on a good day, it could be under 20 seconds.


----------



## Hssandwich (Oct 14, 2014)

Averaging sub 17, almost sub 16


----------



## ahmfast1 (Oct 14, 2014)

In 2011 January I learnt how to solve 
2011 August,started to learn Fridrich
2011 November, I got my first sub20 average
2012 May, Averaged about 16-17
2012 November, I got my first sub15 average
2013 April , Had an 13.37 official average
2013 July , I got my first sub10 average
2014 Summer, Average of 100: 10.40
Now I have a cubing break until 2015 Summer 

I'll start cubing next year


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 14, 2014)

Start: Nov. 25, 2012
Roux: Feb. 2013
Sub 20: Feb. 2013
Sub 15: June 2013
Sub 12.5: Dec. 2013
Sub 11: June 2014
really close to sub 10 now if not already there.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 15, 2014)

22 on good days, 25 on bad days.

What's amazing is that only one month ago my average was around 32-35  I'm aiming to be a consistent sub-20 or maybe sub-18 by Nov. 2(Going to BASC 4)


----------



## natezach728 (Oct 15, 2014)

sub 11, sub 10 (if not really close) on good days


----------



## Daryl (Oct 15, 2014)

17-18 average usually. 15 on good days


----------



## maps600 (Oct 15, 2014)

GuRoux said:


> Start: Nov. 25, 2012
> Roux: Feb. 2013
> Sub 20: Feb. 2013
> Sub 15: June 2013
> ...



Wow, nice.
I'm about 13-14 right now after about a year and a month.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Oct 15, 2014)

15.xx, after a bit more than a year. I have mostly practiced big cubes, though.


----------



## GuRoux (Oct 15, 2014)

maps600 said:


> Wow, nice.
> I'm about 13-14 right now after about a year and a month.



thanks, good job with your times too. we'll see if it'll take 1 year to improve 2.5 seconds as it did for me.


----------



## NooberCuber (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm at 13.5xx averages or better at the moment and I stsrted in January
All I've practiced is 3x3 though


----------



## PixelWizard (Oct 15, 2014)

- March 14: Started cubing
- May 14: Low-30 ; Sub30 on good days
- August 14: 23-28s
- Now: Just got Sub20


----------



## Nilsibert (Oct 15, 2014)

When in the mood, I can average 11-13. When doing bad, or when filming I barely get sub15 :/


----------



## AlexTheEmperor (Oct 15, 2014)

Personally, I think the survey should be redesigned to include smaller ranges for lower times. Hence me at my 16-17 second average had to go for sub-15(which I can actually average) as it's the closest one.


----------



## kcl (Oct 15, 2014)

sub 9 typically.


----------

